# Wild Mountain Thyme



## BanjoBoog (Feb 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBhKgusa9cw

Yesterday I got a Digitech RP150 peddle (what's that sound Homer Simpson makes when he thinks about hamburgers). This peddle USB's directly into my computer and happily records into anything I've got. As well, it has Internet access an checks to see if a new version of their firmware is up ... very, very cool.

This is a bit fast with digital "_if you use your imagination they're bodhran drums_" thrown in. Actually, I kind of like them.

Cheers,
Boog


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Go Laddie Go.... :smile:
I read the comments at YouTube....would you consider a rendition of Loch Lomond to do sometime ? 

Then maybe Skinny Malincky Long Legs.... 

Oh oH !!! How about Ellie the Elephant !!! 

Ok....I stop now.... 

Cheers !


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

I think the 'drums' are way over powering.... They make it sound too military.

But Garnet Rogers would be very proud of the banjo synth!


Now do "I Will Go"! 

as in 

"I will go I will go when the fighting is over
To the land of [SIZE=-1]MacLeod[/SIZE] where I left to be a soldier
I will go I will go"

,-)


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Very well done again Boog. My Grand Dad was Scottish and I can relate to the Celtic vibe. Sounds to me you may have found a niche for your talents.


----------



## BanjoBoog (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi searchin4signal:
Loch Lomond :smile:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzngHmfvgtE


Hi ClintonHammond:
I agree with you, but it's the only Bodhran drum track I've got so I'm sticking with it . I know the tune is not military at all, but I was trying to do something a bit different with it.

Hi Tarl:
Thanks very much. I think you're right; I find myself really drawn to this music.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

That's some very cool stuff you are doing there....


----------



## BanjoBoog (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi there Hamm Guitars:

Thanks very much for the kind words. Don't suppose that there is any chance you'll every build solid body 5-string banjos. If you ever decide to, check this out.

http://www.rickbeat.com/modelslibrary/6000bantar/6000.htm

I don't think Rickenbacker makes them any more, but it's a beauty. Bela Fleck has been playing one lately. :rockon2: 

Here's the banjo I really want, but it's $4200.00 instant divorce dollars 
http://www.nechville.com/electric_cosmos_meteor.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

"it's the only Bodhran drum track I've got"
It doesn't sound much like a bodhran at all though....


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Muchos Gracias Senior Boog !


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Listening to the beginning bars of "Scotland The Brave" one almost expects it to be more Polynesian.... Which kinda puts the capitol 'W' in World Music!

LOL


----------



## BanjoBoog (Feb 19, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> Listening to the beginning bars of "Scotland The Brave" one almost expects it to be more Polynesian.... Which kinda puts the capitol 'W' in World Music!
> 
> LOL



Hmmm ... can there possibly be a connection? Britain ... Polynesia ... ahha, Island music :banana:


----------

